# Cleaning your leather or vinyl seats tip



## AutomotiveRenewal (Sep 25, 2005)

I see so many interiors go to waste because the owners do not take care of what they have. A lot of the time I can bring back a faded interior with dirt and grime in the seat cracks as I call them. Here is a DIY tip that will cost you little compared to buying new seat skins. If you have faded or plain dirty leather or vinyl seats gather the following supplies. 
We use top of the line products in our line of business but to save you guys a few bucks I will give you this info. 
1) Simple Green cleaner
2) water in a spray bottle
3) clean dry rag
4) scotch pad
5) medium bristle scrub brush
6) vacuum if your seats have corn nuts and cracker crumbs  

Start off vacuuming out the crevices of the seat.
Spray down your back section of your seat and be ready to scrub right away. If you let simple green sit on the seat it spot dry fast. So scrub asap with your brush doing the full back section of the seat. Now take your water bottle and spray the back section again. this time take your scotch pad and scrub away and you will see the dirt and grime coming up. When your done doing the seat back dry it down with your cloth. Next repeat on the lower section of the seat and your seat if not already in poor poor condition before you started should be nice and clean now. If you still see cracks where dirt is trapped repeat the cleaning steps over that area. Your seat should be cleaner and the material will sometimes be smoother. 

*Disclaimer*: This DIY tip is and I am not responsible for any damage you may cause when doing this yourself. I dont know what damage you could posibally cause but everyone does things differently.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

nice disclaimer, lol.

I just use a tiny bit of car soap and water...simple green always works wonders though.

A good tip as well, is to use warm/hot water...not boiling, but fairly hot to help lift dirt/grime.

Also, for a cleaner finish, pull the seats outta the car so you dont spray all over the place if your the kinda person that isnt detail oriented.
And after you've wiped it down, spray again with just water, to fully "rinse" out any solvent/cleaner residue. And I usually wipe down with meguiars leather wipes....works really well, and keeps thing lasting longer.

Check out http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=105715 for my interior shot ....and that was 4 to now coming on 5 years ago.


----------



## AutomotiveRenewal (Sep 25, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> nice disclaimer, lol.
> 
> I just use a tiny bit of car soap and water...simple green always works wonders though.
> 
> ...


yeah I added that disclaimer just so someone doesn't go doing it wrong and come back crying. Not like I needed to but you never know these days. good info you added. sweet seats.


----------

